# Local Shop



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a local Tennessee shop that belongs to a good friend of mine. He sent me some pics, thought I'd share em with you. This is one busy shop!!! I like the easy access slanted racks. Seems to be a lot of foreign car repair work going on. If you look real close, you can see the shop owner ( standing beside the N0.2, wearing a coat and tie) chewing some butt out apparently. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Must be slackers  
Sweet looking shop :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Must be slackers
> Sweet looking shop :thumbsup:


 
They must spend more time cleaning than working on the cars as clean as that shop is.  

Great looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> They must spend more time cleaning than working on the cars as clean as that shop is.
> 
> Great looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr



Oh, I dunno about that. There is the remnant of an oil spot next to the red pickup. 

I like the shop layout too!:thumbsup: There are some cool cars in there, also.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Randy - very cool shop. Must have been hard to get the camera lens through the skylight to get the overhead view. Some pretty nice Porsche's in there!
Jim


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another great looking shop


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

T-Jetjim. It is a good looking shop!!! It's not mine, the shop belongs to a good friend. I need to go visit him and see what I can trade him out of. He sent me some pics he took with his cell phone camera!!! Looks like a good phone to me!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not to highjack the thread . . . but I recognize the guy eye-balling that #49 Porsche -- he's the same dude who keeps asking about the beat-up Dodge 330 in his neighbor Gus' back yard. :tongue:










I've seen him in other posts too, the lazy bastage


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi-jackers are welcomed!!! Jump on anytime, as for Mr. Bluejeans, I'm sure he just asking. He ain't gonna do a lot of work, with his hands crammed in his pockets. They say everyone has a twin somewhere's...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tennessee Porsche showings...nice*

Randy,

Hey those cars look great and the shop is happening also. The Lone Star #2 is jumping out at me and would love to see a close up of that one please. 

There is like 4 different #2 cars in that picture...is this like where is Waldo? Find the car that isn't a #2 car...lol

Bob...I see a barn...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry Guys!!! "It's Not My Shop", really!!! It belongs too a friend...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny part is that it is set in farm country check out the picturesque view. Look out the roll up door....a happy little farm. Bob Ross would be proud!

Another great shop Randy. Yer buddy a HT memeber yet?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Not to highjack the thread . . . but I recognize the guy eye-balling that #49 Porsche -- he's the same dude who keeps asking about the beat-up Dodge 330 in his neighbor Gus' back yard. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what eye am talking about...man HT people know how to have some fun...:woohoo:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Saw that too...*



joez870 said:


> Oh, I dunno about that. There is the remnant of an oil spot next to the red pickup.


The Porsche must have been parked there at some point.... lol :roll:

Real nice stuff here. All the way around.... nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Not to highjack the thread . . . but I recognize the guy eye-balling that #49 Porsche -- he's the same dude who keeps asking about the beat-up Dodge 330 in his neighbor Gus' back yard. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno...looks like the guy thinks no one is looking while he takes a wizzle.

Great looking Dodge! (Too bad it didn't! Har!)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mr Peepee*



joez870 said:


> I dunno...looks like the guy thinks no one is looking while he takes a wizzle.
> 
> Great looking Dodge! (Too bad it didn't! Har!)


Thought the same thing Joez! Looks like he's watering the grass to me!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Funny part is that it is set in farm country check out the picturesque view. Look out the roll up door....a happy little farm. Bob Ross would be proud!
> 
> Another great shop Randy. Yer buddy a HT memeber yet?


Bob Ross.......ROTFLMAO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Your friend has a very nice shop Randy, the door from a motormax diorama gave me an idea what to do with the ones i saved for another project.
The old mopar is neat that would look nice in my autowreckers diorama l.o.l.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The story of Dave & Gus can be found here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203813


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> The story of Dave & Gus can be found here:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=203813


Doba .
I read the story kind of neat. Mr Squirrel does some very neat dioramas also.

This is my attempt at crunching cars.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Squirrels....squirrels...every where...squirrels*



pearl said:


> Doba .
> I read the story kind of neat. Mr Squirrel does some very neat dioramas also.
> 
> This is my attempt at crunching cars.


Doba, I read the story also...lol

pearl looks like you can smash them with the best of em"

Bob...rust is a must...zilla


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I try... l.o.l.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Randy, great lookin shop man. By the way, I use STP.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Doba .
> I read the story kind of neat. Mr Squirrel does some very neat dioramas also.
> 
> This is my attempt at crunching cars.


Wow , you even wreck 'em good !


----------

